# (C&C Generals:Zero Hour) Exploding after building.



## jcabanime (Jun 23, 2005)

Hello everyone, just wanted to know why is it evrytime i build a barracks or generator and all of a sudden it explodes and it said "YOU ARE DEFEATED". Did i miss something to install? Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

there is a known issue. I can't give you a link dur to my schools policies, but go to www.westwood.com and then click on support on the left. Click on Technical Support. Then choose Command and Conquer as the category and then ZH for sub cat. and then search. It should have the isssue there. If not search under C&C: Generals. If you have any issues I will get the link later today for you.


----------



## flyther007 (Jun 24, 2005)

This happened to me when I used a no-CD .exe because I didn't like constantly looking for the CDs to my games. The game is legit I assume you could try using a different no-CD file, if that's the case at least. Otherwise have you patched the game, because Generals now has a patch to version 1.03 if you don't have it yet try that.


----------

